# Behringer x32 version 2.04



## dmx (Apr 29, 2014)

How safe is it to upgrade to version 2 on the Behringer x32? I have updated the firmware on the console before, but want to make sure that this is a stable build. Has anyone experienced any issues? Also, is there a new manual floating around? The version on their site is from last summer.

Additionally, I need to connect to the house system for mains, which is a Roland 200i. It has an AES port, but it appears to be out only. Are we really stuck with analog from the x32 to the 200i?

Thanks!!


----------



## Footer (Apr 29, 2014)

I just did our console the other day. We did a podium/dais thing on it yesterday and had no issues. 

I would try to avoid running into another digital console if you can. Best would be to hook up your console directly to speaker processings and go. There is too much latency by adding one more A/D and D/A to the mix. Also, the X32 does not have an AES3 outputs that would usually be used for this type of thing. 

With that though, I was really blown away with what they added in version 2. The always present RTA is very slick and something I have not seen beyond the 5D. They cleaned up a lot of the software issues that I had as well. I have yet to dig through the effects they added. I actually wish our Pro2's had that RTA thing, it would really help in monitor world.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 30, 2014)

2.0 software has been out for several months now, and the changes to 2.04 were pretty minor, so I think its pretty safe to upgrade. No new manual yet, but the release notes and the user forums cover the details of the new version well. They also got X32 Edit for PC out now. 2.0 broke the old version.


----------



## John DiNicola (Apr 30, 2014)

Dear All,
As this is my first post, I thought I would introduce myself. I'm John DiNicola, Manager of Channel Marketing at MUSIC Group. I am happy to help with any X32 and BEHRINGER related questions from the community. Feel free to reach out to me via PM anytime if I can be of assistance.

Dear dmx,

As FMEng mentions, the Version 2.0 Firmware has been out in beta form since the beginning of the year. Version 2.04 is the final version of that beta release. I spoke with our CARE team today, who reported that we have not received word of any major issues so far.

Regarding connecting to your Roland M-200i, I believe the only way to do so digitally would be to convert the REAC to MADI using the Roland S-MADI piece and interface that with the X32's X-MADI card. This multichannel solution is likely both expensive and overkill for your application, however.

The good news is that A/D/A latency due to the X32 is extremely low, at 0.8ms from analog input to analog output.

Please let me know if I can help with any other X32 questions.

Best,
John DiNicola
Manager, Channel Marketing
MUSIC Group
BEHRINGER


----------



## dmx (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks to all for the prompt response. We will be updating the firmware on the x32, and I will investigate patching directly into the amps. We have done this in years past, however I have been told that the venue now has the 200i running into a digital snake and then directly into the system processor.


----------



## Footer (May 1, 2014)

dmx said:


> Thanks to all for the prompt response. We will be updating the firmware on the x32, and I will investigate patching directly into the amps. We have done this in years past, however I have been told that the venue now has the 200i running into a digital snake and then directly into the system processor.



Yuck. Your hosed if that is true. One more reason I hate digital snakes... until there is a REAL standard like there is in the lighting world we really should avoid this type of thing and just run analog lines. If you have to run your console into theirs fine, not ideal, but you really should not notice any difference.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (May 11, 2014)

Here are the 2.04 troubles I have heard of so far. I don't think I've read more than one person complain about any (save perhaps for the last), nor anyone having more than one of these issues (save for the last one).

L/R fader very jumpy - may or may not go where or past the place you leave it.

Occasional unending screech from Vintage Room if used in slot 1.

Pre/post selections changed when loading 1.5 scenes into 2.04


----------



## Carlos Porrello (May 11, 2014)

We updated our x32 to version 2 on march, we run a 3 hours show 4 times a week (24ch /12 outs) full of Dynamics /EQ/Fx. no problems at all.


----------

